

The reasons I stopped using libuv - gkfasdfasdf
http://blog.kazuhooku.com/2014/09/the-reasons-why-i-stopped-using-libuv.html

======
spb
If libuv doesn't support TLS, how does Node.JS implement HTTPS?

